

Apple OKs app bringing Flash to iPad and iPhone - erikano
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3/news/2272702/apple-oks-app-bringing-flash

======
mattdw
No, Apple approves an app that pre-processes and converts Flash content _on
the server_ and delivers nothing but html-friendly content to the client,
displaying it in an embedded browser.

It's not even the interesting case of a Flash runtime standalone app being
approved, let alone the browser plugin that would be needed to 'support Flash
content' in any reasonable sense.

(Also, as the article notes, it obviously doesn't work at all for interactive
Flash content, either. It sounds like a glorified flv->mp4 service.)

